# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Haaruitval

## onsje

wie heeft tips omtrent haaruitval. Ik krijg nu vit b injecties, maar ik merk nog geen verandering... en ik baal er erg van.

----------


## Yv

Mijn vader wed vanaf zijn 25 jaar kaal. Hij baalde er zo van dat hij van alles heeft geprobeerd. Ei op zijn hoofd, urine en nog veel meer. Het hielp echter niet. Hij werd gelukkig mooi kaal, in de middenstrook. Hij kon lekker zijn haren laten groeien. Mijn vriend wordt ook kaal. Hij heeft ervoor gekozen om zich bijna kaal te laten scheren. Ik vind het hem stoer staan en je ziet niets van zijn kaalheid, want hij heeft hele kleine stekels. Je moet het willen, maar je bent wel van een hoop zorgen af. Succes ermee.

----------


## onsje

voor een vrouw is het toch anders, maar bedankt voor je reactie

----------


## mgeelen

Hoi,
Als vrouw zijnde wil je inderdaad niet kaal worden. Mijn vriend gebruikt nu een middel nadat een kennis van ons zéér goede resultaten had met dit product.
Het zorgt dat loszittende haren weer vastgroeien, het verlengt de groeifase, het bevordert de bloedsomloop, het zorgt voor dikkere haren en dus een vollere haarbos. Plekken die echt helemaal kaal zijn blijven echter kaal. Sorry.
Een setje kost € 58,50 en ik kan het aan je leveren, maar je kan het ook zelf bestellen bij de fabriek. Als je meer wilt weten bel of mail me maar even.
Groetjes, Miranda 0032 14 41 41 91

----------


## Semra

Help Help..
Ik heb ook last van haaruitval, hebben jullie tips..
ik loop nu al een jaar mee en niets helpt..mijn huisarts wil ook niet daarmee helpen...
Ik word depressief als ik mijn haar zie :-(

----------


## AROMAR

Ik weet dat in de Ayurvedische lichaamsverzorging er een TARA-lijn is, waaronder capsules zijn die je kunt innemen, als ook haarlotion en shampoo. Wellicht kun je dit eens proberen. Bij Newagestore kun je deze ook bestellen.

HEEL veel succes en sterkte,

Marjolijn

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi,
Ik lees hier net een artikel in dialoog&gezondheid oktober 2007(een blad van de apotheek)

Ik zal 't hier even neerzetten;

DE STRIJD TEGEN HAARUITVAL(-55%)...remt de haaruitval af,verstevigt de haardos en geeft uw haar opnieuw glans...

Zelfs het meest gezonde haar krijgt vroeg of laat wel eens te maken met de schadelijke effecten van stress,milieuverontreiniging,een onevenwichtige voeding,enz.
Om het haar sterker te maken bedachten de laboratoria Forté Pharma CHEVEUX EXPERT.
De combinatie van cysteine,methionine en anti-oxydanten maakt van dit voedingssupplement een uitstekend middel tegen haaruitval.
Dankzij het complex FortéNutris-PP op basis van kariteolie wordt het haar ook veel sterker en de biergist en vitaminen van de B-groep maken het haar mooier en geven het meer glans.
Dit voedingssupplement moet eenmaal daags ingenomen worden in een kuur van 3 maanden,die overigens ook uitstekend is voor de nagels.

Cheveux Expert,28 tabletten:15€
CNK Code 2410124.

Ik ga aan mijn apotheekster vragen of zij zelf achter dit produkt staat:zo ja,dan ga ik het toch eens proberen....
Ik verlies namelijk al jaren enorm veel haar,als ik me douche heb ik heel veel haarverlies(en als ik het borstel ook)...de badkamer ligt iedere keer weer vol haar en het afvoerputje mag ik ook iedere keer 'ontharen' omdat het water er gewoon niet meer doorkan!
En als het echt helpt en ook nog goed is voor de nagels ben ik helemaal blij;heb héél broze nagels!

Groetjes Agnes

----------


## co-assistent

Vrouwen kunnen net als mannen last krijgen van alopecia androgenata. Helaas is er bij vrouwen geen middel dat werkt en in medisch-wetenschappelijk onderzoek is aangetoond.

Minoxidil, een lotion die je zonder recept bij de apotheek kunt halen, werkt bij sommige vrouwen. In echt wetenschappelijk onderzoek aangetoond. 
Nadelen: 2x per dag smeren/sprayen en het is eigenlijk een bloeddrukverlager, die om één of andere reden als 'bijwerking' haargroei heeft. Hierdoor kan het zijn dat je last krijgt van orthostatische hypotensie, duizeligheid/zwart zien of flauwvallen bij het opstaan.

Succes.

Overigens werken haarstukken (verbluffend mooi resultaat, een stuk echt mensenhaar op een matje en gaten er tussen in waar je eigen haar door heen komt) ook goed, en een aantal aanvullende verzekeringen vergoeden het! Bijvoorbeeld ONVZ.

----------


## Agnes574

Wat kun je het beste doen als je last hebt van teveel haaruitval(geen bossen haar,maar teveel haar verliezen in de douche en bij het borstelen)??
Heb je dan 'zwak' haar ofzo???
Mis je vitamines?

Ik zit er al jaren mee;ik heb geen kale plekken,maar merk gewoon dat ik jaar na jaar minder haar heb...of kan dat niet????

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Katja

agnes,

ik heb dit product al eerder aangeprijst maar doe het nu even nog een keer:

VICHY! Af te halen zonder recept bij je apotheek. Met het kammen moet je gewoon supervoorzichtig zijn. Echt wachten tot het droog is, en een conditioner zodat je geen klitten hebt, die je eruit trekt.

Maar voor de haartjes in je put: Gebruik echt de vichy-kuurtje.. Het doet wonderen met je haar! Ik geloofde het in het begin ook niet maar je merkt het echt per direct!

Groetjes,

----------


## Myllie

> Vrouwen kunnen net als mannen last krijgen van alopecia androgenata. Helaas is er bij vrouwen geen middel dat werkt en in medisch-wetenschappelijk onderzoek is aangetoond.
> 
> Minoxidil, een lotion die je zonder recept bij de apotheek kunt halen, werkt bij sommige vrouwen. In echt wetenschappelijk onderzoek aangetoond. 
> Nadelen: 2x per dag smeren/sprayen en het is eigenlijk een bloeddrukverlager, die om één of andere reden als 'bijwerking' haargroei heeft. Hierdoor kan het zijn dat je last krijgt van orthostatische hypotensie, duizeligheid/zwart zien of flauwvallen bij het opstaan.
> 
> Succes.
> 
> Overigens werken haarstukken (verbluffend mooi resultaat, een stuk echt mensenhaar op een matje en gaten er tussen in waar je eigen haar door heen komt) ook goed, en een aantal aanvullende verzekeringen vergoeden het! Bijvoorbeeld ONVZ.


 
Hoi Co-Assistent,

Ik ben het helemaal met je eens, helaas.. Niets van dit alles behalve Minoxidil werkt bij vrouwen met de _vrouwelijke vorm_ van Alopecia Androgenetica. Zie dit artikel van een dermatoloog die er onderzoek naar heeft gedaan: http://alopecia-androgenetica.info/content/view/73/34/
Jammer maar helaas.. Ik heb ook een pruik sinds 2 weken, had genoeg van al het gezoek naar een oplossing terwijl hij er niet is.. Een pruik is wennen, maar je houdt jezelf niet langer voor de gek en dat komt jezelf uiteindelijk alleen maar ten goede! Sterkte iedereen!

Myllie

----------


## marieke007

hallo ,hier een bericht van mieke ,ben overal al geweest en gebruikt ,en er is maar éen middel dat mij van mij haaruitval af hielp en dat is :biotine van bonusan 1000mcq, één tabletje per dag ,bij de apotheek te koop voor .8 euro 60 tabletjes ,ik ben 63 jaar en werd geadviseerd om naar de kliniek van dr boersma te komen ,,niet doen !!! geldklopperij en het werkt NIET ,DIT IS MIJN MENING DAMES EN HEREN ,PROBEER HET MAAR!!! groetjes mieke

----------


## afra1213

Heel vaak is haaruitval , bij vrouwen, een gevolg van een teveel aan zenuwen.
Zorg dat de zenuwen minder worden en dit zal goed werken tegen haaruitval

----------


## Melanie45

Hoi allemaal, 

Ik kwam jullie berichten tegen bij het googlen op haaruitval. Weet dat jullie dit misschien niet meer lezen (te oud), maar misschien handig voor de mensen die dit tegenkomen. 

Je ziet momenteel steeds vaker producten van Viviscal op de markt komen. Dit schijnt een haargroeimiddel te zijn, dus anders dan minoxidil enzo. Het product claimt 100% natuurlijk te zijn op basis van schelpdieren, vitamine c, etc, etc. 

Weet niet of dit gaat helpen tegen haaruitval en haarverlies. Maar misschien toch goed om eens op hun site te kijken om te zien of het echt werkt tegen haaruitval. Zie hier: *haaruitval*.

----------


## Melanie45

Zie hier meer over *haaruitval vrouwen* en *haarverlies mannen*.

----------


## Kasumi

Ik vind het altijd moeilijk om de betrouwbaarheid van al die middelen goed in te schatten.
Mijn haar is heel belangrijk voor me; het was het enige deel van mijn lichaam waar ik trots op was. Maar nu is het duidelijk dunner aan het worden. 

Er zijn zoveel middelen op de markt die gewoon niet werken en alleen maar geldverspilling zijn. En ik heb me dat soort dingen al meerdere malen laten aansmeren. Dus nu durf ik niks meer te proberen. Bang om weer teleurgesteld te worden en van mezelf te balen omdat ik er weer ingestonken ben.

----------


## Melanie45

Snap wat je bedoelt. Dan moet je toch echt naar blijvende oplossingen kijken. Want middeltjes werken vaak wel tijdelijk. Heb je al naar haartransplantaties gekeken?

----------


## sietske763

heb geen idee hoe oud jullie zijn, maar in de overgang ga je ook haar verliezen, s,ochtens lag er veel haar op mijn kussen,
voor andere klachten heb ik hormonen gekregen en mijn haar valt niet meer uit,
heb op bijsluisters gegoogeld en ja hoor, het staat er!
oestrogenen helpen tegen haar uitval, dus oorzaak je hormoon huishouding,
ik bedoel nu niet te zeggen dat jullie hormonen moeten slikken, maar maak hiermee duidelijk dat haartuitval niet opgelost wordt door al die dure middeltjes.

----------


## HairLabs.nl

Haaruitval kun je redelijk voorkomen door regelmatig je haar te behandelen met een zogenoemde low level laser.

----------


## Gatogoloso

Beste Onsje, haaruitval heeft verschillende oorzaken. Eerst moet bepaald worden wat de werkelijke oorzaak is in jouw geval, dan blijkt of er een effectief middel bestaat en, dus, of het zinvol is om het te proberen. In sommige gevallen valt er niets tegen te doen, en ik zou dan aan het idee wennen. Als je het accepteert (en waarom zou je het niet doen?) wordt het een deel van je leven en je merkt het niet eens.
Ikzelf had mooi, vol zwart haar, ravenszwart. Toen ik rond mijn 30ste haar begon te verliezen, vonden mijn vriendinnen het bijzonder jammer en ze kwamen met allerlei (nutteloze) middeltjes. Toen al bleek dat zijn het erger vonden dan ikzelf, en vanaf dat moment besloot om het te accepteren. Ik heb nog een mooi vriendin en zelfs twee minnaressen die mij nog steeds aantrekkelijk, sexy en geil vinden en alles voor mij doen op seksueel gebied. Je bent, met andere woorden, veel meer dan de miljoenen haren die op je hoofd ooit groeiden. Wees dan wijs.

----------


## robin5531

Pillen tegen haaruitval - http://nl.foliactive.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------

